# برنامج رائع لتصحيح الترافرس (الموضوع منقول من منتدي الهندسة المساحية)



## السندباد المساحي (2 أغسطس 2009)

البرنامج قام برفعة الاخ وسام
والبرنامج خاص بعملية التصحيح بانواعها وحسابات مساحية وجيودسية متنوعة
الرابط
http://cid-c88ed339d8818d5e.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/.Documents/Adjust%7C_for%7C_Windows.zip
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/profile.forum?mode=viewprofile&u=1462
*د احمد بكر*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (2 أغسطس 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك ولكن ازا امكن تنزيل شرح عن البرنامج


----------



## اشرف محروس (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ونامل شرح البرنامج


----------



## محمدين علي (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ياسندباد ياريت لو تنزل شرح ليه


----------



## عيدزكرياعبدالجواد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك من اهل الجنه اللهم اممممممممممممممين


----------



## mostafammy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الزين (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزآك الله كل خير ويارت تنزلنا الشرح


----------



## علي سليم متولي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ياسندباد وياريت تنزل لنا شرح البرنامج


----------



## د احمد بكر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد وربنا يتقبل
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

حمدلي ع سلمتك دكتور 
احمد وكل عام وحضرتك بالف خير ياريت يادكتور احمد لو تنزل شرح للبرنامج


----------



## wisangps (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوان تحياتي لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج على منتدى هندسة المساحة والخرائط وتم رفعه من قبل الدكتور احمد بكر مشكوراونقله السندباد المساحي مشكورا واردت القول اني استخدم البرنامج منذ عام 2005 وهو جميل جدا والبرنامج يحتوي على فعاليات كثيرة منها الحسابات الجيودسية المتنوعة والتصحيح بانواعه وعملية تحويل الاحداثيات من نظام الى اخر وطريقة استخدامه بسيطة جدا جدا وساختصرها لكم للقيام باي فعالية فقط اذهب الى help وسيعطيك مثال حي على هذه العملية وكل عملية يوجد بها sample file مع الملف يمكنك الاستعانة بها لترى طريقة ترتيب الفايل ولكن فقط انصح بعمل نسخة احتياطية لكي تحافظ على الفايلات عند محاولتك استعمال الـ sample file 
واذا كان احد عندة سؤال او مشكلة فقط حددها وسوف احاول الاجابة ان كنت اعرف الاجابة

تحياتي


----------



## sanasana (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## odwan (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> اخي بارك الله فيك ولكن اذا امكن تنزيل شرح عن البرنامج



وفقك الله وبارك فيك وفي والديك ونفع بك


----------



## hany_meselhey (12 مارس 2010)

*وفقك الله وبارك فيك*


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (12 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر للسندباد المساحي
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الهندسي 80 (15 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (15 مارس 2010)

الشكر لله


----------



## فتحى فولى (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ياسندباد ورزقك الله العلم النافع


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 يونيو 2010)

اللهم امين


----------



## hany_meselhey (5 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## فتحى فولى (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاككم الله خير على هذا البرنامج ونرجو شرح مبسط للعمل ضرورى وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فتحى فولى (6 يونيو 2010)

وارجو ان يكون الشرح مصحوب بالصور للتوضيح
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اضم صوتي الى الاخوه الاعزاء بتزويدنا بشرح عن البرنامج 
وفقكم الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## منصور محمود ج (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (11 يوليو 2010)

مش هقدر اقولك الا جزاك الله خيرا ........ربنا يفتح عليك من كل خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 يوليو 2010)

الشكر لله


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (12 يوليو 2010)

الشرح يا شباب , و الشكر و الإمتنان سلفاً


----------



## abotal (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
نحتاج شرح للبرنامج


----------



## aliahk (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وانا بشكرك كثير


----------



## حسام بوشكش (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
يا ريت شرح للبرنامج


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (17 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا 
بس لو تتكرم علينا بشوية شرح


----------



## محمد فرزات (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (18 يناير 2011)

wisangps قال:


> اخوان تحياتي لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج على منتدى هندسة المساحة والخرائط وتم رفعه من قبل الدكتور احمد بكر مشكوراونقله السندباد المساحي مشكورا واردت القول اني استخدم البرنامج منذ عام 2005 وهو جميل جدا والبرنامج يحتوي على فعاليات كثيرة منها الحسابات الجيودسية المتنوعة والتصحيح بانواعه وعملية تحويل الاحداثيات من نظام الى اخر وطريقة استخدامه بسيطة جدا جدا وساختصرها لكم للقيام باي فعالية فقط اذهب الى help وسيعطيك مثال حي على هذه العملية وكل عملية يوجد بها sample file مع الملف يمكنك الاستعانة بها لترى طريقة ترتيب الفايل ولكن فقط انصح بعمل نسخة احتياطية لكي تحافظ على الفايلات عند محاولتك استعمال الـ sample file
> واذا كان احد عندة سؤال او مشكلة فقط حددها وسوف احاول الاجابة ان كنت اعرف الاجابة
> 
> تحياتي


 
اضم صوتي للجميع ........ متمنيا تنزيل الشرح, خصوصا و انك تعمل عليه منذ اكثر من خمس سنوات


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااا​


----------

